# built my first pickups...



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

A while back I ordered two HB pickup kits and a Tele bridge pickup kit from Stewart Macdonald.

A few weeks ago I wound up a humbucker and the Tele pickup. I tried them in one of my home made Teles I had a set of EMG;s in. I liked the bridge pickup a lot but I wound another HB and decided I wanted that guitar a dual HB after all (I have two other teles with tele bridge pickups).

The bridge pickup reads 8.3 K ohm with the neck one at 7.6 K ohm. They sound really clear and crisp, the neck one is warm as hell to boot.

It was a fun and fairly easy thing to do, but I wouldnt want to do a lot of them.

I didnt wax pot them, but they are fine and dont squeal or anything.

Just something else to try!










AJC


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Bravo!
You forgot to mention thats a great lookin machine.:banana:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Your just a one man output machine ... what's a matter the freezing rain keep you inside... or is it the blackflies?



:banana:


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

very nice !:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool! I'm envious.

I bet you'd notice a change in tone if you wax potted them. It's amazing how dull and lifeless many factory pickups sound. Sometimes I start to question my ears, then I hear good pickups and I know everything is fine. The difference between my Epiphone Dot and Godin LG humbuckers is amazing! I will replace the Epiphone's pickups when I can...hadn't considered making my own until now.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Your just a one man output machine ... what's a matter the freezing rain keep you inside... or is it the blackflies?
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:



Blackflies.... 

(then the mosquitoes, then its the cold and snow again - there is about a 2 week window of ideal outdoors weather here a year  )


----------

